# Video Camera_Coaxial Cable Connection



## Mill Iron (Jan 25, 2009)

I am trying to enable an audio/video feed from a church to a parish hall which is approximately 150' away. My biggest problem is that there is no Wi-Fi but there is a coaxial cable running from the church to the hall. In the past we were able to use this set up with a video camera at the church and a television at the hall however, I don't seem to have the right setup anymore. I'm using a 1080p Full HD TV on the one end and a Sony video camera on the other. I have been told I need to connect the camera via the audio/video cable to a VCR then connect the coaxial cable to the VCR to get the feed to the parish hall. I'm not having luck with this and I believe the problem lies with the VCR as the go-between between the video camera and the coaxial cable. Does anyone have any suggestions on what to do here? Basically the need here is for one hour as there is a funeral with attendance that will be so great that the overflow will have to go to the parish hall and I would like for them to be able to see/hear the services.


----------

